# ladies powder room - Question?



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

Just wondering, after stripping our bathroom of smellies, does anyone ever finish a bottle of shampoo? Or is it just me 

theres always a new bottle saying buy me in the supermarket etc......


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

errrrrrrrrrrrm just checked (anyone want to see a picture of my bathroom *lol*). Not including hotel freebies i have:

5 botles of shampoo - all different and all half used
5 bottles of conditioner - ditto

hmmmm ;D


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 20, 2002)

It's a girl thing


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 20, 2002)

and when are they going to give you the powder room ??? :


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I only have one!! And it is good enough!!

Katherine and Louise, do you use one at a time or do you mix them up? :


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Damn,

In between my bathroom and ensuite, I have:

6 opened bottles of shampoo, 1 unopened
3 opened bottles of conditioner (which I don't even use!)
3 opened bottles of shower gel
2 opened bottles of "foam burst"

3 opened toothpaste

In fairness, I do tend to finish my shampoo but it takes a while with that many open bottles. For reference, I use Tigi "Bed Head" (x2 different ones) plus Aveda Shampure plus Redken re-solve (for the occasional itchy scalp moment), and L'Occitane when I can find it.... Shower gels are Molton Brown (yum)

I sometimes have a similar problem issue with AfterShaves although I know some blokes that have hundreds, particularly the minature bottles, I think I'm currently down to 4 - Issey Miyake, Hugo Boss, L'Occitane "Green Tea" (bit like Issey Miyake) and an old CK.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Top Tip: The co-op do a good line in Shampoo, I run each bottle dry, making sure to rinse them out each time so that none is wasted. If you do run out, you can always 'top up' using fairy liquid from under the kitchen sink Â


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

JampoTT,

are you sure you haven't got the wrong gender sign in your profile.....????

:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

*lol*

I confess to owning somewhere in the region of 8 or 9 shirts which are either pink or lilac / lavender too 

quite at home with my sexuality tho. My friends call be "Big Jeff" (in a butch way, honestly)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Gosh, I've also just realised I have about 5 or 6 opened (and all different) pots of wax for my hair - mostly Fudge or Tigi

..... thats just wrong, on so many levels


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

I worry about you Tim... or should we now call you "Big Jeff" [smiley=elvis.gif] LOL ;D


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> I worry about you Tim... or should we now call you "Big Jeff" [smiley=elvis.gif] LOL Â ;D


lol - JampoTT, do you have a wife/girlfriend - if so is she not worried :

I now have 6 bottles of shampoo, but only two conditioners.

How many can you fit in a TT when travelling (besides tent etc...)?
How am I going to cope :'(

V- no I never mix :


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> lol - JampoTT, do you have a wife/girlfriend - if so is she not worried


its probably why she left in the first place... *lol*

(but when she left, at least as much shampoo / conditioner went with her!)


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2003)

Why is us girlies always also have more than one lipstick the same colour too. When I go to buy a lippy I get all excited then to find I already have it when I get home


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm the same......


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> Why is us girlies always also have more than one lipstick the same colour too. Â When I go to buy a lippy I get all excited then to find I already have it when I get home


True

JampoTT - is that why I see a red X for you signature - your B***H has gone ;D. must have been the Aveda


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Gosh, I've also just realised I have about 5 or 6 opened (and all different) pots of wax for my hair - mostly Fudge or Tigi
> 
> ..... thats just wrong, on so many levels


JampoTT - I love it when a guy is in touch with his feminine side and knows his way round L'Occitane... (their vanilla soap - mmmmm)

The kind of guy who understands fragrance "layering" and the difference between Eau de Toilette, Eau de Parfum and Parfum..... : ;D

L


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2003)

O Dear ! :-/


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Lou,

I have the Lavender hand wash in my downstairs WC and the Almond one in my kitchen. Love them to death....

Had the shampoo (all used up though!) and still have the hair mask which are great when my hair is a bit shaggy.....

Australian Bodycare handwash in upstairs bathroom (tea tree oil)

and as I've said, the L'Occitane "Green Tea" 

oh god, I'd better reach for my lightly fragranced anorak 

(surely a bit of a shock to you guys who have previously made assumptions about my persona!)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Jampo...with your qualities you will have no problem getting a boyfirend!!  ;D

When you come to Ipswich we can go to this nice place....plenty of them there!! ;D

...and I will wear my bright pink shirt too!!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> ...and I will wear my bright pink shirt too!! Â


Yum, that should match your interior nicely!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I am a happy bright sinny person and like light colours in my life!!


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

ive seen your pink shirt nic, do u still wear it out ?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Jampo...with your qualities you will have no problem getting a boyfirend!! Â  ;D


No Vlastan - those qualities are very apealing to girls!! ;D ;D
Most of you guys just have no idea what appeals to women do you (well apart from your TT's of course! phwoar!)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

T7...I am only teasing our Tim!! 

I know what ladies like...this is why the fall for me all the time! 8)


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> T7...I am only teasing our Tim!! Â
> 
> I know what ladies like...this is why the fall for me all the time! Â 8)


must be the greek charm :


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Greek men are the best...as Phil can testify!! We are irresistible!! This Greek charm works like a dream!!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I think you'll find that the skirts that your Greek army wear don't attract anywhere near the attention that we do in our kilts. No need for charm in a kilt ;D ;D


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> No Vlastan - those qualities are very apealing to girls!! ;D ;D
> Most of you guys just have no idea what appeals to women do you (well apart from your TT's of course! phwoar!)


This is true ;D 
......get ya coat JampoTT


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Jampo...with your qualities you will have no problem getting a boyfirend!! Â  ;D
> 
> When you come to Ipswich we can go to this nice place....plenty of them there!! Â ;D
> 
> ...and I will wear my bright pink shirt too!! Â


ROFLMFAO!

I sense a romance starting here :

Well, good luck to JampoTT and Vlastan


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Yeehaw, I've pulled 

Only 1 pink shirt though Nick? Thats just not good enough so you'll have to be the sponge.....


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Tim,

I have 2 pink shirts!! A posh one with cufflinks and a one with buttons!!

I also have a nice tie with pink stripes!! Girls love this kind of stuff...as you know yourself!

Just to clarify this argument...the shirt I was wearing in Beulieu was peach colour and not pink...as some said!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

Pink is my favourtie colour Vlastan ... Beware ! ;D and don't wear it tomorrow when I travel with you


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

lets just hope Vlastan doesn't end up wearing brown.....


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

No Chance !


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> Pink is my favourtie colour Vlastan ... Beware ! Â ;D and don't wear it tomorrow when I travel with you Â


It seems if you are a girl and own a TT you must love pink [smiley=sweetheart.gif]....................Q Aerosmith song ;D
V - I am now worring about you too, could this shirt have been Salmon, perhaps?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> V - I am now worring about you too, could this shirt have been Salmon, perhaps?


.... with a matching Kipper tie


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

KCTT I am soon to be a JAG X type owner


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> lets just hope Vlastan doesn't end up wearing brown.....


LMAO ;D ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> lets just hope Vlastan doesn't end up wearing brown.....


I wouldn't like to upset you Tim!! So I wouldn't wear brown!! ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> KCTT I am soon to be a JAG X type owner Â


Never mind.


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> KCTT I am soon to be a JAG X type owner Â


Now if you'd said the words Porsche.............yellow.......and GT3..........


----------

